# "An unknown error occurred."



## DJdeRidder (Jan 10, 2012)

Very happy to be able to try out the LR4 Beta, and things certainly look promising. However, there seems to be something wrong. I copied some photos to a new folder in order to try them out in Lightroom, but once I fully zoom into any image now, I get the error "An unknown error occurred.".

I have synchronized the folder, which did not result in finding any missing images (nor any new ones).

I am not sure where it went wrong. During the first hour of playing in LR4B I did not notice anything malfunction. I have played a little with the new Maps and Book modules, and I converted a couple photos (not all of them) to PV2012.

Any clues as to what I may have done wrong?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you seeing the unknown error in LR3 or LR4, just to clarify.  And have you tried restarting?


----------



## DJdeRidder (Jan 10, 2012)

The error showed up in LR4.

I did try to restart, but Lightroom wouldn't open anymore. After restarting my computer, Lightroom now opens correctly and I am not seeing the error anymore.

Problem solved (for now)..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess that'll stay an unknown error then.  How odd!


----------



## DJdeRidder (Jan 11, 2012)

Just thinking about it again. Could this error have been caused after I selected all images and imported LR3 metadata from the sidecar files?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't run into it, but it's possible.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 13, 2012)

DJdeRidder said:


> Just thinking about it again. Could this error have been caused after I selected all images and imported LR3 metadata from the sidecar files?



I saw the same thing yesterday. All was fine when I restarted on the images only in a new "test" folder. LR4 doesn't like (all) LR3 metadata - keep them apart.


----------

